# Wii Region Free & In Game Debugger



## Rocco Savadgie (Apr 15, 2008)

Nuke, (of USB Gecko hardware fame) has released a homebrew regionfree app you can load with Twilight Hack. Also includes an in game debugger (if you have USB Gecko). Maybe we will soon see the first trainer for the Wii because of this.


http://www.tehskeen.com/modules.php?name=D...cle&id=2319
http://www.usbgecko.com/forums/

Instructions:

Load boot.elf from Chain Loader. Insert any Wii Game and press reset. Enjoy your region free gaming.
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=Post&CODE=00&f=156#
Help Toggle Side Panel
Cool Additional Bonus (optional)

If you own a USB Gecko it will install a remote debugger and screenshot engine into memory and will hook. This means you can load Gecko Tool version included and grab screen shots and use the remote debugger in any Wii game. This is all done on the fly and silently, and has no effect on none USB Gecko users.

Technical Gargon:

Gecko Region Free was created with the homebrew libogc library. No certs, Tmd, Tik, Keys or other Nintendo copyright material were used or attached in the file, making it a pure homebrew release. No Datel code was used either, so please don't call this a clone etc as this and Freeloader work in completely different ways.

The decryption is done by the hardware, not in software and the correct IOS version of the game booting is selected and used. This is done by reading the information off the DVD using the low level read commands and then passed back to the starlet.

My own apploader was written, and will completely ignore the update partition, no patching is done except a region flag which is required.

This of course only works with Wii games.

Disclaimer:

Please note I take 'no' responsibility for the use of this software, If a game doesn't work you can report this in the USB Gecko forums, and I will try to fix it for the next release. It has worked on all games i've tried however I can not afford to buy all games so will need beta testers

Big Greets to the following people:

Xt5, Shagkur, Y.S, Bushing, Costis, Dhewg, Pinchy, Segher, TMBinc, brakken and tehskeen.com and all Gecko beta testers!


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 15, 2008)

Nice! 

Still.. I'll wait for more people to try it


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 15, 2008)

wow...amazing news...thats positive too.

Maybe we'll see an iso loader soon


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

hm, very interesting. I knew this sort of thing would come out. Datel shows off and people like Nuke follow on.

There already has been some problems:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> When i load the game it says loading game...
> RZDE_01
> then it stays there (btw im running a usa/ntsc or whatever, on a ntsc/usa wii)
> 
> QUOTEIf i may note this ssbb ntsc doesnt work for me on the Gecko region free loader, it says Launching Game. Game id: RSBE01 and then nothing hapens, what is the problem, and it says when it starts, please instert the super smash bros brawl dics ? . Thanks for the great tool



*i have brawl and No more heroes NTSC i will try to load them using this.*

I'll give a update in 10 minutes people.




*EDIT:*

Well, i tried SSBB but when i put the disc in and press reset this appears:

Please insert the Super Smash Bros brawl Game disc.

I eject and reinsert the disc but nothing happens.

I would try No More heroes but i can not find the fucking disc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




No More heroes [NTSC copy] works perfectly....


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

Ill go test this with New Blood RIGHT AWAY!


----------



## GeekShadow (Apr 15, 2008)

Can this load backup on non-Wii modded ?


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

Any luck on New blood superrob?



			
				GeekShadow said:
			
		

> Can this load backup on non-Wii modded ?



See my post below.


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

GeekShadow said:
			
		

> Can this load backup on non-Wii modded ?


I was thinking about that too...
Seems like Smash Bros dont work.


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 15, 2008)

Good stuff!! No things are finally starting to move along 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Has anyone tried a backup??


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

It will only load up backups if the wii is chipped



			
				brakken said:
			
		

> If you Wii is chipped then it should load backups, but I haven't been able to test the application due to a lack of a Wii .... trying to see if these sponsors that make a few grand a month off of advertising on my site I'm hoping they can get me a Wii.
> Reply With Quote
> 
> But it will NOT load backups on a non chipped wii.
> ...



from here


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

NO still doesn't work with Trauma Center New Blood


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> NO still doesn't work with Trauma Center New Blood



backup of new blood or original copy?


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> superrob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Backup offcourse...

Ill do a try with a 480i patched version..... i just hope it WONT give me the crappy 576i which makes all hotspots apear 2 cm under the gfx.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, another new homebrew app and this one peaks my interest. Soon we will be playing backups without modchips lol.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Maybe it is worth it to get Twilight Princess.


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

superrob said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IMO *right now* it isn't worth it.

This app hasn't been confirmed to work 100%

I have a feeling in my stomach that the homebrew scene is going to bust into life in the next few months. And when a homebrew app comes which is totally amazing and worth trying (a la free VC games) then get Twilight.


----------



## superrob (Apr 15, 2008)

Damm!!! Trauma Center New Blood is STILL not working on pal :'(

Why out of ALL the games should that game be so hard to get to play


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Apr 15, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IMO right now it isn't worth it.
> 
> This app hasn't been confirmed to work 100%
> 
> I have a feeling in my stomach that the homebrew scene is going to bust into life in the next few months. And when a homebrew app comes which is totally amazing and worth trying (a la free VC games) then get Twilight.



Well not completely true. For one this saves people money to buy a Freeloader that might not even work for there game. On top of that, Freeloader can't be upgraded but with this, it could which means better compatibility.


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

Infinity-X said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the freeloader is only £10 ($20), it is to believed that the freeloader has 100% compatibility with wii games (have a glance at the wiki in my sig) and finally the freeloader doesn't need upgraded if it has 100% compatibility.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 15, 2008)

How about japanese games working on US Wiis?

Can it run backups or just original copies?


----------



## Prime (Apr 15, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Can it run backups or just original copies?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chatshi (Apr 16, 2008)

How is this compared to Freeloader and other apps, in terms of compat?


----------



## jpxdude (Apr 16, 2008)

chatshi said:
			
		

> How is this compared to Freeloader and other apps, in terms of compat?



At the moment, pretty crappy it seems, but hopefully should improve over time.


----------



## Prime (Apr 16, 2008)

v1.1 is out....no it doesn't work with brawl on a pal console....



			
				chatshi said:
			
		

> How is this compared to Freeloader and other apps, in terms of compat?



Very crap.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 16, 2008)

FreeLoader got a retail release for a reason 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Retail FreeLoader + Unmodded Wii + Original import game = WIN


----------



## Prime (Apr 16, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> FreeLoader got a retail release for a reason



Hm, who said it didn't?


----------



## st0nedpenguin (Apr 16, 2008)

-x1_0_nt- said:
			
		

> I have a feeling in my stomach that the homebrew scene is going to bust into life in the next few months. And when a homebrew app comes which is totally amazing and worth trying (a la free VC games) then get Twilight.



But...but...jiggly boobies!


----------



## Prime (Apr 16, 2008)

st0nedpenguin said:
			
		

> -x1_0_nt- said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jelbo (Apr 16, 2008)

Most exctiting thing for me is the screenshot functionality. Could someone share some lossless screencaps of games?


----------



## bennydigital (Apr 17, 2008)

newer version is out already.


----------



## superrob (Apr 17, 2008)

Newest version STILL deosn't work with Truama Center New Blood


----------



## reilina (Apr 20, 2008)

hmm... what are the requirements to make this thing worK?
do i have to put the file in the SD card? but how can i open the program?

by the way theres a new version.


----------

